# handy man



## charli (3 mo ago)

I've known for years that the only way I could satisfy my wife in bed was with my tongue. I am on the small side and have little staying power. Any way, we have made our marriage work even though sex has become less and less frequent.
Lately, though, she has been going out with her friends more often. When she comes home she is very horny and has me going down on her almost as soon as she walks in the door. 
Today, she informed me that we "need" a live in handy man. I think that i may be losing her.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

She's already gone.
Sounds like you need a good lawyer.
When they show you who they are, believe them.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

charli said:


> I've known for years that the only way I could satisfy my wife in bed was with my tongue. I am on the small side and have little staying power. Any way, we have made our marriage work even though sex has become less and less frequent.
> Lately, though, she has been going out with her friends more often. When she comes home she is very horny and has me going down on her almost as soon as she walks in the door.
> Today, she informed me that we "need" a live in handy man. I think that i may be losing her.


I feel you are over-thinking things.

In her going out with the girls, she may hear stories from them about how horrible their husbands are that make her greatful to be your wife. Maybe that is why she wants to sit on your face the moment she gets home?

So she informed you that you need a live in handy-man? Is the lawn not getting mowed? Are the leaves not being raked? Do appliances need to be fixed? Have you promised to do remodeling or painting that hasn't happened? 

Have you talked to your wife about what this handy man would do? Could you choose the handy-person, since you aren't sexist to include being your massuse as part of her duties?

Talk to your wife before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

If what you are referring to is she needs another man to **** her, then I can't understand why right there and then you didn't kick her out your life. That's such a disrespect that I would have stopped even acknowledging her presence from that moment on.

She must think that you are a weak, pathetic dude that she can **** around with. Are you? Time to give her the D papers. My God, she must not have any respect for you or whatsoever, and now thinks that you're less than a man.

Dude, show your dignity, self respect, and worth by telling her right in her face that she can go to hell.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

charli said:


> I've known for years that the only way I could satisfy my wife in bed was with my tongue. I am on the small side and have little staying power. Any way, we have made our marriage work even though sex has become less and less frequent.
> Lately, though, she has been going out with her friends more often. When she comes home she is very horny and has me going down on her almost as soon as she walks in the door.
> Today, she informed me that we "need" a live in handy man. I think that i may be losing her.


If she's worked up the courage to say something then it may already be too late. You can and should do everything you can to satisfy her, but if you aren't down with bringing another man into your marriage, then stand your ground.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

charli said:


> I've known for years that the only way I could satisfy my wife in bed was with my tongue. I am on the small side and have little staying power. Any way, we have made our marriage work even though sex has become less and less frequent.
> Lately, though, she has been going out with her friends more often. When she comes home she is very horny and has me going down on her almost as soon as she walks in the door.
> Today, she informed me that we "need" a live in handy man. I think that i may be losing her.


Really?
I guess “handyman” is some weird code for another man for her to have sex with?
Did she explain what she meant by that, or did you already know what that means?

Are you already a cuckold? I kind of get that impression from your post. If you are, you’ve already lost her anyway. Things may be just progressing to their natural conclusion.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

I know this guy who is a handyman (also in the military, a doctor, an astronaut, a police officer, and a pizza delivery guy).


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I have to laugh at the assumptions here.

I have jokingly told my husband before we need a 2nd wife. It had nothing to do with sex. It was someone who would cook and clean as I’m not great at it and have a full time plus job.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

My wife is always talking about getting a live in nanny but she won’t let me interview an au pair from Sweden. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’ve been thinking about moving in a Budweiser chick to serve me cold beer while I sit on the couch watching my wife practice on her stripper pole and the football game is on.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Anastasia6 said:


> I have to laugh at the assumptions here


Did you read what he wrote?

Small ****. Needs to use his tongue.
She's going out with friends more. And more often.
Less and less sex.
She just told him "we need a live in handyman". 

And here you're thinking she was just casually joking?

Of course everyone is going to make assumptions, what do you expect?

At the minimum that was a tongue in cheek slap to his manhood. At worse, she outright told him that he just doesn't cut it as a man.

That would be enough for me. But of course I'm a man that have self respect and dignity. Unless OP comes back and clarifies what he meant, everyone will mostly assume what everyone is assuming.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Rob_1 said:


> Did you read what he wrote?
> 
> Small ****. Needs to use his tongue.
> She's going out with friends more. And more often.
> ...


Exactly.
If her comment regarded a broken window or a loose board on the front stoop, I doubt he would be posting about such things on a chat room focusing on relationships.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Rob_1 said:


> Did you read what he wrote?
> 
> Small ****. Needs to use his tongue.
> She's going out with friends more. And more often.
> ...


I read what he put together. It doesn’t mean they are related or that she was slapping his manhood.

I read she actually has been wanting sex more when she comes home from going out. Alcohol often does that.

I not saying she isn’t slapping his manhood. I just can’t tell from what he posted.

I do feel he think it’s a slap. Maybe he’s not sure.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

My advice would be have an honest non confrontational conversation about sex and sexual satisfaction with his wife. I’d also address this comment to find out was she slapping his manhood or trying to hint the faucet needs fixing.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

@Anastasia6 

You didn't read it well.

He said



charli said:


> I think that i may be losing her.


What does that means to you? That he's losing her to a better handyman, or to a guy that has a bigger ****?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Rob_1 said:


> @Anastasia6
> 
> You didn't read it well.
> 
> ...


I think you guys are arguing over something that doesn’t matter. The impression I’m starting to have about this thread is something I’m not allowed to suggest.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Maybe she’s already met the “handy man” she has in mind?
Why is she going for girls nights out? Do you often go out with the guys?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

DudeInProgress said:


> I think you guys are arguing over something that doesn’t matter. The impression I’m starting to have about this thread is something I’m not allowed to suggest.


I got that feeling too, specially since he hasn't respond yet. Nonetheless, regardless, if we're taking this at face value, then comments stand.


----------



## charli (3 mo ago)

Tdbo said:


> She's already gone.
> Sounds like you need a good lawyer.
> When they show you who they are, believe them.


thank you for your advice. 
i spent all day cleaning the house and prepared a nice dinner for her. when she got home from work, i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave. she laughed and reassured me that she had no intention of leaving.
she explained that her asking for a handy man was to take care of the house repairs and yard work, since i have so many chores that keep me inside the house while she is working. besides, i have never been handy with tools.
after our dinner, i have cleaned the kitchen while she is showering and getting ready for me to come to bed with her


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

charli said:


> When she got home from work, i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave.


Uh, um, sheez, OK.

She must like you on your knees.

One would guess, that in your house the gender roles are reversed.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Well, you got us going there with your original crypty post. What was one to suppose?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

charli said:


> thank you for your advice.
> i spent all day cleaning the house and prepared a nice dinner for her. when she got home from work, i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave. she laughed and reassured me that she had no intention of leaving.
> she explained that her asking for a handy man was to take care of the house repairs and yard work, since i have so many chores that keep me inside the house while she is working. besides, i have never been handy with tools.
> after our dinner, i have cleaned the kitchen while she is showering and getting ready for me to come to bed with her


If you were serious, God help you.

More importantly, for any men who this might remotely resonate with, the solution is get a gym membership, find a jujitsu school, go get a job, and get your testosterone levels checked.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

charli said:


> thank you for your advice.
> i spent all day cleaning the house and prepared a nice dinner for her. when she got home from work, i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave. she laughed and reassured me that she had no intention of leaving.
> she explained that her asking for a handy man was to take care of the house repairs and yard work, since i have so many chores that keep me inside the house while she is working. besides, i have never been handy with tools.
> after our dinner, i have cleaned the kitchen while she is showering and getting ready for me to come to bed with her


Am I the only one who never thought it meant anything else? That's sad.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

charli said:


> thank you for your advice.
> i spent all day cleaning the house and prepared a nice dinner for her. when she got home from work, i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave. she laughed and reassured me that she had no intention of leaving.
> she explained that her asking for a handy man was to take care of the house repairs and yard work, since i have so many chores that keep me inside the house while she is working. besides, i have never been handy with tools.
> after our dinner, i have cleaned the kitchen while she is showering and getting ready for me to come to bed with her


Damn. You sound like such a Nice Guy. That is absolutely not a complement. You need to read Glover's book No More Mr. Nice Guy!

Real integrated men don't beg their wive for anything. Real integrated men especially don't do covert contracts, like doing chores, cooking dinner etc. to gain something from their wives. Glover explains how and why covert contracts don't work.

I seriously hope this last post was in jest and not serious. I am glad that the handy man was to go house related work projects and not to wrinkle the sheets on the marital bed or make her soil her panties with his seman. 

I think you got this handled and are good to go.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

charli said:


> thank you for your advice.
> i spent all day cleaning the house and prepared a nice dinner for her. when she got home from work, i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave. she laughed and reassured me that she had no intention of leaving.
> she explained that her asking for a handy man was to take care of the house repairs and yard work, since i have so many chores that keep me inside the house while she is working. besides, i have never been handy with tools.
> after our dinner, i have cleaned the kitchen while she is showering and getting ready for me to come to bed with her


Details are important.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Omg! 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Why aren’t you capable of learning? Learn how to fix a few things around the house!
I wasn’t handy when I was young… but in my mid 20’s I decided I needed to learn how to do stuff that affected my everyday life!
I learned how to fix big things - little things - and I learned the patience to figure out what I needed in order to continue learning.

I am a woman - old now - and I literally learned something new to fix this past week.

learn! It’s not hard! Make time to improve yourself by learning the basics in life! Plumbing, electrical - and learn about lumber, tools and metals.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

charli said:


> thank you for your advice.
> i spent all day cleaning the house and prepared a nice dinner for her. when she got home from work, i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave. she laughed and reassured me that she had no intention of leaving.
> she explained that her asking for a handy man was to take care of the house repairs and yard work, since i have so many chores that keep me inside the house while she is working. besides, i have never been handy with tools.
> after our dinner, i have cleaned the kitchen while she is showering and getting ready for me to come to bed with her


I think you are self conscious. Don’t put your sexual emotions about not being large on her. 

That said there are plenty of ways to please her including oral but there is also toys. A butt plug will make things tighter in the vaginal area as well.

WeVibe is also great. 


Glad to hear the world wasn’t falling apart and she just wanted more things around the house done.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Young at Heart said:


> I feel you are over-thinking things.
> 
> In her going out with the girls, she may hear stories from them about how horrible their husbands are that make her greatful to be your wife. Maybe that is why she wants to sit on your face the moment she gets home?
> 
> ...


Nope you get a landscaping service to mow the lawn and rake the leaves. They DO NOT need to be a LIVE IN handyman (unless they live on a 250 acre estate...). I think the OP jumped to the correct conclusion


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

I think your wife was back tracking. she wouldn’t have said “live in” without meaning that.
Anyone can have a handy person come for a day and do a whole list of things to repair around a house.

I do think she was making a cutting remark to you.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

jlg07 said:


> Nope you get a landscaping service to mow the lawn and rake the leaves. They DO NOT need to be a LIVE IN handyman (unless they live on a 250 acre estate...). I think the OP jumped to the correct conclusion


That is one option. There are still some service jobs that come with living accommodations.

Did you notice what the OP posted as to her wife's explanation?



> .........she explained that her asking for a handy man was to take care of the house repairs and yard work, since i have so many chores that keep me inside the house while she is working. besides, i have never been handy with tools.,,,,,,,


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

I dunno. Only 2 things come to mind with regard to this topic.

Unless the op and his wife live in a 20,000 Sq ft villa with acres of gardens and 7 zone hvac systems, etc no one with normal living quarters needs a "live in" contractor. Heck I even know people with huge estates that don't have it either. That's kinda weird. A live in housekeeper/errand runner/babysitter? Sure. But not a handy man.

Also, as someone that knows a fair amount of contractors I am pretty amazed at the amount of wives they tell me are DTF, once that a ",working" relationship is established. I think many women that are with typical meek, physically smallish white collar guys long for the more rugged aspects of these other guys. I've even experienced this myself more often than most would believe. So there is something to it. 

What does it really mean? Could be nothing, but when you know you are inadequate, then I'd imagine anything that is remotely challenging to that is going to bring up these thoughts.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

charli said:


> i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave.


Hopefully you’re not serious. If true, you just lost any power you had in the relationship. You didn’t beg her to marry you and you should never beg her to stay married to you.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

If she was in any way serious , NEVER move another man into your home. 

For repairs 

It will not end well. 

You will thank me for thìs advice later.


----------



## charli (3 mo ago)

Tdbo said:


> She's already gone.
> Sounds like you need a good lawyer.
> When they show you who they are, believe them.





Young at Heart said:


> I feel you are over-thinking things.
> 
> In her going out with the girls, she may hear stories from them about how horrible their husbands are that make her greatful to be your wife. Maybe that is why she wants to sit on your face the moment she gets home?
> 
> ...


Maybe you are right. I love my wife dearly and we have talked. she has reassured me that she has no intention of leaving. She went on to explain that since i don't really have any kind of mechanical skills that we need someone to take care of the property while i take care of my housekeeping while she works.
I see her point. i love her dearly and will do anything to please her. So if she says we need a handy man, I suppose he will live in the guest house.


----------



## charli (3 mo ago)

jlg07 said:


> Nope you get a landscaping service to mow the lawn and rake the leaves. They DO NOT need to be a LIVE IN handyman (unless they live on a 250 acre estate...). I think the OP jumped to the correct conclusion


Actually, we do have quite a bit of land. I don't know how much. My wife inherited it. 
i love my wife dearly and will do anything to please her. We have talked, and a handy man could live in the guest house


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

charli said:


> i spent all day cleaning the house and prepared a nice dinner for her. when she got home from work, i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave. she laughed and reassured me that she had no intention of leaving.


Don't you EVER do this again. You showed her weakness and unconditional affection. Your affection to her is conditional in that it has to be reciprocated. I don't freaking know why you dudes give away so much of your affection for nothing in return. WHY are you doing this? WHAT are you to gain from it? For a blow job? 



> she explained that her asking for a handy man was to take care of the house repairs and yard work, since i have so many chores that keep me inside the house while she is working. besides, i have never been handy with tools.


And she tells you this as she is just getting through the door after a night out with _friends_, with a few sex-on-the-beaches on her... Because that's what women do when they go out with friends, talk about the grass not being mowed, the shrubs not being trimmed or the yard needing more mulch. Come on man! The handyman comment is a euphemism for her needing another man. Why can't you freaking see that?!



> after our dinner, i have cleaned the kitchen while she is showering and getting ready for me to come to bed with her


Yeah, because you just told her that she can basically do anything she wants, unchecked, while you sit at home like a docile and domesticated dog waiting for her master. You have NO IDEA how deep of a hole you're digging for yourself.


----------



## charli (3 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> If she was in any way serious , NEVER move another man into your home.
> 
> For repairs
> 
> ...


thank you, now.
my wife and i have talked further, and there will not be a handy man moving into our home.
We have a guest house on the property. He will take care of the property while i take care of my household duties while my wife works.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

charli said:


> thank you for your advice.
> i spent all day cleaning the house and prepared a nice dinner for her. when she got home from work, i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave. she laughed and reassured me that she had no intention of leaving.
> she explained that her asking for a handy man was to take care of the house repairs and yard work, since i have so many chores that keep me inside the house while she is working. besides, i have never been handy with tools.
> after our dinner, i have cleaned the kitchen while she is showering and getting ready for me to come to bed with her


Never sob and grovel in front of a woman, because women perceive men like that as wimps and will disrespect you even more. They are of a whole different mindset from men.
As regards your wife going out with friends more, if this continues or becomes more frequent, than you`ll have to investigate your wife`s activities further.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

charli said:


> thank you, now.
> my wife and i have talked further, and there will not be a handy man moving into our home.
> We have a guest house on the property. He will take care of the property while i take care of my household duties while my wife works.


You are a fool. All this means is she will be able to **** him in the privacy of the guest house. You probably don't mind that though, do you? So long as your master is happy, you are happy.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

BigDaddyNY said:


> You are a fool. All this means is she will be able to **** him in the privacy of the guest house. You probably don't mind that though, do you? So long as your master is happy, you are happy.


I still think that it is that which we can't say.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

CallingDrLove said:


> My wife is always talking about getting a live in nanny but she won’t let me interview an au pair from Sweden. 🤷‍♂️


I used to work out with a trainer in the morning with a lady I know because we both wanted an annoying time 5:30am.

Anyway she hired au pairs as live in for her kids. I met her husband a few times and also some of the au pairs because occasionally she’d convince them to show up at 5:30am. The au pairs were always 21-23 years old.

I think the guy is a straight shooter and what not but I was always kind of surprised by her confidence in having those young women living in her house with her husband.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

charli said:


> Maybe you are right. I love my wife dearly and we have talked. she has reassured me that she has no intention of leaving. She went on to explain that since i don't really have any kind of mechanical skills that we need someone to take care of the property while i take care of my housekeeping while she works.
> I see her point. i love her dearly and will do anything to please her. So if she says we need a handy man, I suppose he will live in the guest house.


Do you work?


----------



## charli (3 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> Do you work?


i am a house husband and work hard every day keeping a clean home for my wife. i take care of all cooking, cleaning, laundry, etc...
My wife works outside the home on some days when she has to go to the office. She inherited her family manufacturing business. She has employees to run day to day business, but sometimes she has to go into the office.
She has always taken the lead in our relationship and i love her dearly.


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

charli said:


> i am a house husband and work hard every day keeping a clean home for my wife. i take care of all cooking, cleaning, laundry, etc...
> My wife works outside the home on some days when she has to go to the office. She inherited her family manufacturing business. She has employees to run day to day business, but sometimes she has to go into the office.
> She has always taken the lead in our relationship and i love her dearly.


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

Op, I think that your wife perhaps has a boyfriend or another sexual partner that she is suggesting move in, under the guise and codeword of "handyman".


She may also be seeing this person sometimes if not all the time when she goes out to "hang"with friends.



No one who is living with a spouse or significant other needs to hire a "live" in helper..unless they have an ill, disabled, or "advanced" age family member that they're struggling to provide round the clock care for due to juggling alot of other responsibilities and obligations.

.....even then, I personally wouldn't think that would be a good idea. I would advise people in those situations to discuss other places of residency for their loved one, scaling back on responsibilities, getting a worker to come during the day...(unless needed at night...I could see possibly a live in. )

There are many people who could come during the day, and could keep coming untill the job is done. You don't need a live in to handle repairs and yard work.



It was a digg at your intelligence, sexual capabilities and what you may personally define as your "masculinity".



You as a person and what she defines as a "man", aren't enough for her.

Nor are you capable of pleasing her sexually.

The tongue may be pleasant, but she wants what she believes to be the whole package.


Although she enjoys you groveling, begging, crying, cowering, doing "chores", whatever she wants you to do, etc...


She doesn't want a submissive, "Stepford" type of husband.

There's no passion, backbone, bravado, roughness, ruggedness, opposition, etc...
To you.

You're a "Yes" dear type of man.

She wants the drama, controversy, hostility, the excitement.


She wants a man who would she can have a heated argument with, call her a "bi**h", call her out on her crap, take her to the bedroom throw her on the bed, or utilize all of the house others places as well, to sex her for a decent or long amount of time,


Someone after sex would slap her on the a** , and tell her to make them a sandwich.


She wants to chase after a man. She wants to beg him to stay and tell him that she'll change.

She wants someone to tell her "Fine, go ahead and leave."


She doesn't have respect for you at all.

Certainly not on your knees, sobbing, and begging her.

If she has girlfriends, they're all discussing and laughing at you. They're encouraging and telling her to get a side dude.

They're encouraging her to or when she picks up other men perhaps at clubs if they go to one.

They're her strong alibi's if she doesn't return home at a reasonable hour.

She views you as a "sap", and pathetic.



Boss and "man" up.

Tell her that you're lawyered up, and you're divorcing her.



You two are incompatible.
Probably always were.


Find someone else who genuinely appreciates, respects, would be delighted to do the household chores, would love to cook for you, spend time with you, who doesn't mind that you don't hide your emotions (you just need to stop the sobbing in front of them, and often, and the begging), who worships and loves your dic*, tongue, you, etc...

You also need to get an outside job. Preferably a full time one. Part time one with a reasonable salary and benefits would be fine too.

You need to find a means of supporting yourself.



There are plenty of women out there who would love to have a guy like you.


Get into therapy, get some man friends that may be more traditionally "manly", get some man friends that are more like you as well. Get a mixture of man friends.


Go out, have fun. Live life.

Meet women. Love yourself more. Get some self esteem, confidence.

Lawyer up,
Have her bags packed.
Divorce her.

File for spousal support too.

Learn how to be the perfect blend of an as*h*&e but a gentleman.

That's what alot of women want.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

If you are lying to us …….. you are an embarrassment 

If you are telling us the truth ……. You are an embarrassment


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Young at Heart said:


> That is one option. There are still some service jobs that come with living accommodations.
> 
> Did you notice what the OP posted as to her wife's explanation?


Yeah, I still don't buy it.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

charli said:


> Actually, we do have quite a bit of land. I don't know how much. My wife inherited it.
> i love my wife dearly and will do anything to please her. We have talked, and a handy man could live in the guest house


I would never agree to that -- just hire service companies to come take care of things when required.....
If it's a longer term thing, like rebuilding an outbuilding, just hire a company to come do that for the time required....


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Beach123 said:


> I think your wife was back tracking. she wouldn’t have said “live in” without meaning that.
> Anyone can have a handy person come for a day and do a whole list of things to repair around a house.
> 
> I do think she was making a cutting remark to you.


Yes, he should ask for a job description for the "Handyman's" duties on the night shift.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

charli said:


> i am a house husband and work hard every day keeping a clean home for my wife. i take care of all cooking, cleaning, laundry, etc...
> My wife works outside the home on some days when she has to go to the office. She inherited her family manufacturing business. She has employees to run day to day business, but sometimes she has to go into the office.
> She has always taken the lead in our relationship and i love her dearly.


But does she love you back?
Now, that is the question.


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

Also, if you feel that a larger pecker would improve the way that you feel about yourself and somewhat reduce your insecurities...

There are surgical procedures out there to give you the pecker you desire. You could research and visit a few surgeons to get an idea about what it entails... even if you never have it done.



Don't consider or have it done for anyone else but yourself though.


Also, you need self esteem and confidence first and always. You need to feel and know that you're a catch, your highly capable of anything, that you're deserving of whatever you desire and you will go out and get it or die trying.


Any pecker, is just that ...just a pecker 
without the confidence.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

charli said:


> Maybe you are right. I love my wife dearly and we have talked. she has reassured me that she has no intention of leaving. She went on to explain that since i don't really have any kind of mechanical skills that we need someone to take care of the property while i take care of my housekeeping while she works.
> I see her point. i love her dearly and will do anything to please her. So if she says we need a handy man, I suppose he will live in the guest house.


Brother...WTF? yes you love her. Yes you are submissive and she is dominant in this relationship. As you stated, your penis is smaller than most and yes this has big time affected you on a deep phycological level. I don't think there is a thing anyone her can tell you about dealing with you "size" issue you haven't read about or looked into.
If you actually have testicles, do not allow any other man into your home. Time for the truth from her! All the work outside can be done each day by someone contracted to do so. Something else is going on and or this is a post meant to play with all the poster here.
She works, you don't. You got a small one, can't fulfill her normally, she says gonna move a handy man in to fix things, you do too many chores inside. You freak and drop to your knees begging and sobbing, she pats you on the head and says good little man?


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Do you have kids? If so, how many, how old are they?


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

charli said:


> thank you, now.
> my wife and i have talked further, and there will not be a handy man moving into our home.
> We have a guest house on the property. He will take care of the property while i take care of my household duties while my wife works.


You really need to believe what BOSLANDER just said brother. Your a weak man in her eyes if you continue. She will do as she will because you are a puppet on strings that dances on demand. She might get a harness made to fit fit you and use you as a strap on to do another woman before long ! Man up!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

gameopoly5 said:


> Never sob and grovel in front of a woman, because women perceive men like that as wimps and will disrespect you even more. They are of a whole different mindset from men.
> As regards your wife going out with friends more, if this continues or becomes more frequent, than you`ll have to investigate your wife`s activities further.


He won't. He's a good little sub.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Rob_1 said:


> I still think that it is that which we can't say.


It has to be.


----------



## charli (3 mo ago)

Tiddytok5 said:


> Also, if you feel that a larger pecker would improve the way that you feel about yourself and somewhat reduce your insecurities...
> 
> There are surgical procedures out there to give you the pecker you desire. You could research and visit a few surgeons to get an idea about what it entails... even if you never have it done.
> 
> ...


She has been taking me to her doctor to try and get help for my little problem. If she is really looking for another, would she be trying to get help for me?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

charli said:


> thank you for your advice.
> i spent all day cleaning the house and prepared a nice dinner for her. when she got home from work, i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave. she laughed and reassured me that she had no intention of leaving.
> she explained that her asking for a handy man was to take care of the house repairs and yard work, since i have so many chores that keep me inside the house while she is working. besides, i have never been handy with tools.
> after our dinner, i have cleaned the kitchen while she is showering and getting ready for me to come to bed with her


Sobbing and begging is a really bad idea. Very very unmanly. Her laughing shows that she cares very little about you.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

charli said:


> She has been taking me to her doctor to try and get help for my little problem. If she is really looking for another, would she be trying to get help for me?


This whole thing is outa sorts! Look, there is very little that can be done outside of surgery to remedy your physical issue. If that's something you are both comfortable with then go for it! Why wait. Have you tried " extenders" ? May not be YOU, but it still is you and it will give her that full feeling.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> You are a fool. All this means is she will be able to **** him in the privacy of the guest house. You probably don't mind that though, do you? So long as your master is happy, you are happy.


Lady Chatterley's lover all over again.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Tell your wife NO.

Tell her you can't change your size. See if you can find positions that help. 

But let her know if she wants someone different you can start separating assents.

Then try to find someone who you are more sexual compatible with if you intend to want a monogamous marriage. 

NO person is worth your dignity.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

charli said:


> She has been taking me to her doctor to try and get help for my little problem. If she is really looking for another, would she be trying to get help for me?


I bet it bothers you more than her, and she knows it.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Tell your wife NO..
> 
> *NO person is worth your dignity.*


If this is actually for real, that ship sailed a long long time ago


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

charli said:


> She has been taking me to her doctor to try and get help for my little problem. If she is really looking for another, would she be trying to get help for me?


I'm not speaking about her and her wants and needs.
To hell with that.

I was speaking about what you could do for you.. To improve your life for you.. not anyone else.


It probably effects your confidence, mental, and life more than you realize or care to admit.




I guess you don't know how to make yourself top priority.


That's something you must learn..if you ever get tired of "living" the way that you have been...


It doesn't look promising that you'll change and know your worth.


If you truly like being these "ways" and letting women control and walk all over you....


More power to you.......well to them.



Whether this post is true or not, like others have said...this is embarrassing.



You really do need a job outside though.

She could pass on some time today (forbid), or leave you for someone else tomorrow, kick you out of the house, etc... then what are you going to do for an income?


Finding another women to financially support and put up with your submissive behavior may not happen again for you.


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

charli said:


> She has been taking me to her doctor to try and get help for my little problem. If she is really looking for another, would she be trying to get help for me?


Yes. It's about what she wants. It seems to be always about what she wants. 


You're an embarrassment to her, that she's trying to "fix".

If she has friends, they may be laughing at her and ridiculing.


She wants to fit in, relate to, and belong with her friends.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The handy man will live in the guest house, with you in the big house.

The wife will then have her choice of houses to visit, hands to make need of.

Your wife has no such limitations, she can easily handle, the both of you.
And, will.

Beware, I dare say!


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

If you move a handyman into the guest house where will the pool boy and the golf coach live? You should think this through better. Maybe the handyman can build his own addition on to your house.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

charli said:


> i am a house husband and work hard every day keeping a clean home for my wife. i take care of all cooking, cleaning, laundry, etc...
> My wife works outside the home on some days when she has to go to the office. She inherited her family manufacturing business. She has employees to run day to day business, but sometimes she has to go into the office.
> She has always taken the lead in our relationship and i love her dearly.


Full time housework can be very draining. I was just wondering as you cook, clean do laundry if you had a job I'd say the household jobs need to be split up more equitably.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Be forewarned...if you allow another man to live on your property, it opens the door to infidelity. 

Just curious, has your wife suggested a handyman ?

This could be very telling as to her true intentions


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Jimi007 said:


> Be forewarned...if you allow another man to live on your property, it opens the door to infidelity.
> 
> Just curious, has your wife suggested a handyman ?
> 
> This could be very telling as to her true intentions


Yes, she did, it was mentioned in OP's opening post.
And, later.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Tiddytok5 said:


> Op, I think that your wife perhaps has a boyfriend or another sexual partner that she is suggesting move in, under the guise and codeword of "handyman".
> 
> 
> She may also be seeing this person sometimes if not all the time when she goes out to "hang"with friends.
> ...


Have you ever thought to yourself that this is the phoniest thread that's ever crossed this forum?


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Have you ever thought to yourself that this is the phoniest thread that's ever crossed this forum?


Not the baby! Hah hah hah...gotta love me!


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Have you ever thought to yourself that this is the phoniest thread that's ever crossed this forum?



I'm very well aware that there's clout chasers online and in real life...doing anything they can to recieve attention and reactions.



This may just be posted fan fiction for this poster....

but it's the relatable life of many.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Tiddytok5 said:


> but it's the relatable life of many.


ummmm ……. No.


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> ummmm ……. No.


Yes. 

How can you say no?

There have been trillions of people to have ever lived. There may be billions perhaps trillions of people currently living.


You do not know the lives of all that have lived, and currently live.


There are many people on this website that can relate to spouses or partners showing total lack of respect and disregard for them.

There are members here that are homemakers that don't work outside jobs, and rely on their partner's to support them and possibly children financially.


There are many members on here unable to please their partner's sexually and emotionally... That have body and other insecurities



There are many people that complain about having terrible relationships and spouses but will never leave them.


There are many people who spouses don't think highly of them.. that laugh, perhaps roll their eyes, regard their feelings as being "silly" in their faces while they're crying..


There are many couples who move family members, workers into their houses or properties...and inappropriate affairs occur...


Many people in submissive relationships....

Many people cry, plead, and beg people to stay in their lives.


There are many house husbands, house wives out there...



Etc...

Just because you may not be able to relate, doesn't mean that many others can't and don't have similar lives and life experiences.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Tiddytok5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> How can you say no?
> 
> Just because you may not be able to relate, doesn't mean that many others can't and don't have similar lives and life experiences.


I can say no …because this “story” is not relatable to people here. I haven’t seen any handy men moving into the guest house while the wife goes to talk to a doctor about small penis problems.

So…. No.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Tiddytok5 said:


> Yes.
> 
> How can you say no?
> 
> ...


I think you’re factually incorrect. There’s millions of members on TAM alone, so trillions or even quadrillions in the whole world, and certainly gazillions or bazillions who have ever lived.

Probably more.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

What wife would actually say that to her husband? Nope.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Well if any of this is true and if she has suggested a Handy Man...Then like in another recent thread , The Jig Is Up..


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

charli said:


> thank you for your advice.
> i spent all day cleaning the house and prepared a nice dinner for her. when she got home from work, i fell to my knees sobbing and begging her not to leave. she laughed and reassured me that she had no intention of leaving.
> she explained that her asking for a handy man was to take care of the house repairs and yard work, since i have so many chores that keep me inside the house while she is working. besides, i have never been handy with tools.
> after our dinner, i have cleaned the kitchen while she is showering and getting ready for me to come to bed with her


Good grief.....grow a spine and act like a man. Go to the gym, learn to use tools, put on boxer shorts and don't shave your legs. No woman on this planet is going to respect a weak man like this.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

They make these things called penile implants. Start there. Get one. Choose the size you want.

Then at her next ladies night, when she finally gets home, she finds you with nothing on but a work belt.

All problems solved!


----------

